# Megan Fox strapped in



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

Just what it say.

Not that anyone would care. 




Don Draper is Sexually Harassing Megan Fox Now - Photos ? The Superficial - Because You're Ugly


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

shes really not that hot...


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

uh oh a virus said:


> shes really not that hot...


I don't know man. That bit in transformers where she is leaning over the old camaro is pretty ok by me!


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

uh oh a virus said:


> shes really not that hot...


She's gorgeous...as long as you don't google "megan fox toe thumb"


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

uh oh a virus said:


> shes really not that hot...


Totally agree with this. She really isn't. She straight up looks like a dude lady at times.

Kristen Kreuk

Kristen Bell

Minka Kelly

Jessica Biel

Blake Lively

List of hotter girls goes on and on... even Katy Perry is hotter IMO.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

roremc said:


> I don't know man. That bit in transformers where she is leaning over the old camaro is pretty ok by me!


This.

If you're looking at her thumbs you're doing it wrong. There's not a straight single man on this board that wouldn't sacrifice a nut to have a 10 minute crack at that.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> This.
> 
> If you're looking at her thumbs you're doing it wrong. There's not a straight single man on this board that wouldn't sacrifice a nut to have a 10 minute crack at that.


I honestly wouldn't. Wouldn't even think about it.

Now, for the other girls that I listed... :dunno:


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh for sure. The toe thumb is def not a deal breaker but I will be forced to look at it every now and then.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I certainly wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers...


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

She's good...unfortunately she's been Austinlize....


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

ScBlack said:


> She's good...unfortunately she's been Austinlize....


10 X worse than a toe thumb!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Her board is the same as the rentals at my local hill.


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> I certainly wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers...


Haha man I thought I was the only one who still says that.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Jon Hamm has got a real nice gaper gap goin, i like his style.

She's not as hot as everyone makes her out to be, but cmon, 98% of guys would hit that. I took into account the 2% that are not strait.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

She used to be way hotter, now she's just too damn skinny! I'd still hit it


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

nah id pass and im straight. theres hotter girls in my grade IMO. now i mean she is hot, but not like =O hot.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

J-beebz > Toethumb Fox


----------



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd give up everything I own and worship the toe thumb as my asll mighty savior just to hear her fart over a walkie talkie. Girl has some serious hots!


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

Emma Watson, Ellen Page, Natalie Portman, Anne Hathaway, Alexis Bledel, Blake Lively, Halle Berry > Megan Fox.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Toe thumb or not, I'd still tail-tap that feature.


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

Fact is, the majority of straight single (or not in some cases) guys would bend the chick over in a heartbeat. She's attractive, enough said. People get so damn caught up in one upping and all that bullshit, this chick is hotter... oh she has toe thumbs, blah blah blah.

Yea, when I hit the bars, I see girls just as attractive, sometimes more attractive than her. Big deal. I've got two basic rules, if the girl is hot and dtf... I'll hit it with no qualms. If she's hot and has a personality, I'll stay for breakfast. Why get more complicated on a scale of how damn attractive a woman is? If you think she's attractive, that's it , the end.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

agreed.
There is no way that anybody here would pass her up if she were laying in your bed, ready to go just because Natalie portman, Kiera Knightly, or whoever are hotter. That being said she basically looks like any generic, hot, brunette porn starlett (considering she was a stripper, it's probably what she would have been had she not got a lucky break. Too Bad.)


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

... 

Not every guy is automatically going to sleep with a woman just because a majority of the male population thinks she's hot. Some of us enjoy having someone to screw and then also talk to in the morning. Sure beats having to kick them out, haha.  

Anyways, judging from the pics, I think I can safely say she's doing it wrong. 

/inbefore"URGAYLOLZ"


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> ...
> 
> Not every guy is automatically going to sleep with a woman just because a majority of the male population thinks she's hot. Some of us enjoy having someone to screw and then also talk to in the morning. Sure beats having to kick them out, haha.
> 
> ...


At least you realized it was coming. :laugh:

I've been in a relationship for 9 years. If I found myself single again, I'd be trying to throw it to every chick that didn't threaten to press charges.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Chance42 said:


> Fact is, the majority of straight single (or not in some cases) guys would bend the chick over in a heartbeat. She's attractive, enough said. People get so damn caught up in one upping and all that bullshit, this chick is hotter... oh she has toe thumbs, blah blah blah.
> 
> Yea, when I hit the bars, I see girls just as attractive, sometimes more attractive than her. Big deal. I've got two basic rules, if the girl is hot and dtf... I'll hit it with no qualms. If she's hot and has a personality, I'll stay for breakfast. Why get more complicated on a scale of how damn attractive a woman is? If you think she's attractive, that's it , the end.


We aren't talking about bar chicks here. People are rating her on a scale because she is a celebrity that is worshiped by so many guys. Just look at this thread. She's really not that hot compared to other celebrities. 



ElChupocabra said:


> agreed.
> There is no way that anybody here would pass her up if she were laying in your bed, ready to go just because Natalie portman, Kiera Knightly, or whoever are hotter. That being said she basically looks like any generic, hot, brunette porn starlett (considering she was a stripper, it's probably what she would have been had she not got a lucky break. Too Bad.)


Nobody even said that they'd pass her up for free just because someone else is hotter. Someone said every guy here would give up a nut to get a 10 minute crack at Megan Fox. I 100% wouldn't. There are other celebrities that I'd strongly consider doing that for though.

As for your lying in bed scenario, that's a totally different story. Just laying there asking for it and I don't have to give up a nut? I'm married and probably wouldn't pass that up (don't worry, wife and I have an A-list celebrity exception rule)

She's not ugly, but she really isn't that attractive.

But let's all face the music. We are objectifying a woman that wouldn't even give any of us a fighting chance. So keep on worshiping your Austinized toe thumbed Femme Fatale just because she bent over under the hood of a Camaro once.


----------



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

She was hot as hell in jonah hex


----------



## Rudso (Jan 18, 2011)

I like her. Shes swell.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

i'd have to have her naked on my lap to say how hot she is for sure...something gets lost in pics, good or bad


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

ElChupocabra said:


> agreed.
> There is no way that anybody here would pass her up if she were laying in your bed, ready to go just because Na....


Is there a foot of fresh outside?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Chance42 said:


> If she's hot and has a personality, I'll stay for breakfast.


Sex and free food. That's a good day.


----------

